# Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???



## redeye (25. Januar 2004)

Moin Moin...

Wollt mal ne kleine Umfrage starten.
Und zwar, nehmt ihr 30er oder 35er Mono in der Brandung?

Hoffe viele Leute antworten...

          -=]redeye[=-


----------



## Franky (25. Januar 2004)

Moin Redeye,

ich bin zwar eher selten in der Brandung, benutze aber eine 0,28 mm Platil Xtra mit 0,7 mm Penn Tuff Stuff als Schlagschnur davor.

Blöde Frage mal eben: warum hast Du denn keine "echte" Umfrage erstellt????? (Umfragefunktion)


----------



## redeye (25. Januar 2004)

Weil ich eben auf die schnelle nicht gesehen hab wie das geht...
Aber danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Januar 2004)

Hi, ich fische mit 30iger Daiwa Turnament in der Brandung. Davor eine 61iger Schlagschnur. Ich habe auch schon 28iger geangelt die muß dann aber sehr wenig Dehnung haben.


----------



## AngelnderWolf (25. Januar 2004)

Mit einer guten 30er hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Werfe bis zu 200 Gramm.


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Februar 2004)

Hi! Ich fische mit einer 35iger Mono von Penn ohne Schlagschnur. Tragkraft 11 Kg. Hab bis jetzt keine Probs gehabt. Gibt es auf einer 800 m Spule und kostet 13 Euronen. Gruß Dennis


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (10. Februar 2004)

moin, nehme Geflochtene und monofile Schlagschnur.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Februar 2004)

> Hi! Ich fische mit einer 35iger Mono von Penn ohne Schlagschnur.



Sehr interessant, WIE und vor allem wie weit wirfst du damit.


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Februar 2004)

Ich nehme maxi 125iger Birnenbleie oder Torpedeobleie und komme in etwa 100 bis 120 Meter. Natürlich wenn Wind von vorne kommt sind es dann unter 100  m. Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Klar verliere ich mal ein Vorfach, aber das kommt selten vor. 150iger oder 200ter Bleie nehme ich überhaupt nicht. Wenn dann 150iger Kralle bei starkem Wind.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Februar 2004)

Also ich habe mit 130iger Bleien schon 50iger Schnur durchgeballert beim werfen. Darum gehe ich nicht mehr unter 60iger Schlagschnur. Ich kann wirklich nicht verstehen wie das bei dir gut gehen kann und dann auch noch mit den Wurfweiten die du angibst. Is mir echt ein Rätsel.


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Februar 2004)

@ Meeresangler. Warum sollte ich lügen. Was hätte ich davon??? Du kannst den User Hendrik fragen (Nickname ist Hendrik!!!). Ist ein Kumpel. Mit dem fahre so oft in die Brandung! Der angelt genauso ohne Schlagschnur. Ich hatte vorher die Mono von Berkley Trileene in grün :v. Ist ne 38iger. Tragkraft 11 kg. Damit hatte ich große Probs. Viele Vorfächer verloren. Dann bin ich zu meinem Händler und der hat mir die von Penn empfohlen. Und er hat Recht gehabt #r. Sie hat eine bessere Dehnung und ist deshalb reißfester. Klar hört sich das komisch an. Ich wollte ihm das ja auch nicht glauben, aber er hat mir versichert, wenn sie nichts taugt, dann bekomme ich mein Geld zurück!!! Ich kann mit dieser Schnur voll durchziehen ohne Angst zu haben, dass er knallt :z. Die Penn ist neu vielleicht hast Du noch nichts davon gehört. 800 m Spule 13€.


----------



## Holger F. (10. Februar 2004)

Moin,

ich war am Wochenende auf der Wiese zu Werfen.

Bei vollen Durchziehen habe ich die 0,61 Schlagschnur mit 170 Gramm 3 mal durchgeknallt.

Habe allerdings auch mal mit 140 Gramm und viel Gefühl geworfen. Das hätte vieleicht auch eine 0,35 ausgehalten.

Siehe da, sehr viel weniger Weite ist da auch nicht rausgekommen.

Petri Holger


----------



## Sylverpasi (10. Februar 2004)

Naja ich merke schon, dass ihr nicht glaubt. Ist mir auch egal, aber ich sag euch fragt mal Hendrik der angelt auch so wie ich. Ich weiß, dass meine Schnur hält und das ist für mich wichtiger, als Rechtfertigungen niederzuschreiben. *g* Machts gut und viel Spaß mit den SCHLAGSCHNÜREN! Vielleicht ist ja auch mal einer dabei der auch so in der Brandung angelt?! Ansonsten erkundigt euch mal im Angelladen Eutin /Schleswig-Holstein nach der Penn.


----------



## fjordbutt (10. Februar 2004)

hi,

in der brandung nehm ich ne 0,33er mono, penn super long distance surf(8kg) mit ner 0,60 mitchell als schlagschnur. auf meiner ersatzspule hab ich eine 0,20er hemmingway futura (11kg) ohne schlagschnur. wenns denn ne geflochtene sein sollte...die whiplash 0,10er, geht auch super ab die leine:q 
als geflochtene alternative könnte man die powerline 0,14er mal ausprobieren. die 0,11er ist mir beim spinnfischen in norge einmal durchgeknallt, deshalb würd ich sagen lieber die 0,14er.

grüsse
fjordbutt#h 





ps: ich möcht ja mal behaupten das man auch ohne schlagschnur mit ner 0,33 mono und so ca. 130gr. die 100er marke zumindest streicheln kann...hoffendlichnichzuweitrauslehn#t


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Februar 2004)

Man Sylverpasi nu sei doch bitte nicht gleich eingeschnappt. Wenn du mit der Schnur klar kommst ist das doch ok, und als Lügner hat dich hier ganz bestimmt keiner hinstellen wollen.
Ich zumindest hatte dich lediglich danach gefragt wie du auf die Weite kommst. Denn das ist nach wie vor ein Rätsel für mich. Würde mich wirklich freuen wenn du mich aufklären kannst, Wurftechnik usw.


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Februar 2004)

@ Meeresangler.Sorry dann hab ich Dich falsch verstanden! Wurftechnisch habe ich 2 bekannte Varianten. Die 1. ist das Blei ca. 2-3 m hintersich auf den Sand zu legen. Schnur stramm halten und dann loslaufen. Man kann die Rute im Lauf voll aufladen. Der Schwung beim laufen feuert das Blei ordentlich Richtung Horizont. *g* Aber da ist Vorsicht angesagt, denn da kann es öfters passieren, dass es knallt!!! Diese Variante ist mehr für Schlagschnüre gedacht! Die 2. Variante ist der Pendelwurf. Ich lass das Blei 3 mal pendeln und dann mit einem kleinem Anlauf losfeuern. Das mach ich hauptsächlich. Ich hab die Wurftechniken oft am Stand geübt. Am Weissenhäuser Strand verläuft die 1. Sandbank bei ca. 80 m. Tagüber fische ich hinter der Bank. Sobald es dunkel wird werfe ich die Bank direkt an oder davor. Kleine Farbmakierungen an der Schnur helfen im Dunkeln immer wieder fast die selbe Reichweite wieder zu finden.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Februar 2004)

Hi!
Das Blei ablegen tu ich auch nur laufe ich nicht an sondern werfe aus dem Stand. Ich bin der Meinung das das ruhende Blei die Rute besser aufläd. Auch den Pendel (Schleuderwurf) mache ich ab und an, immer wenn der Strand zu steinig ist. Bei beiden Würfen würde ein 35iger Band nicht halten bei mir.


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Februar 2004)

Hats vorher auch bei mir nicht als ich noch die Berkley hatte. Also jetzt noch einmal ganz im Ernst. Ich habe wirklich eine 35iger. Ich hab zum Anfang auch schüchtern geworfen, als sie noch neu war. Nach und nach hab ich ihr mehr zugetraut. Jetzt kann ich wirklich voll durchziehen ohne Angst zu haben, dass es knallt. Da die Penn sich mehr dehnt, federt sie den Wurf mehr ab laut meinem Händler!!! Ich kann das nur bestätigen. Ich habe die Schnur jetzt 9 mal beim Angeln geworfen und bisher kein Vorfach versenkt. Toi Toi Toi!!!!! Anscheinend ist die Penn ein echter Geheimtipp, wenn die nicht bekannt ist. Schau mal im Laden nach. Es gibt die Penn nur in rot und in weiß. Ich hab sie in rot. MFG Dennis


----------



## nikmark (11. Februar 2004)

Moin,
kann es sein, das wieder einmal der angegebene Schnurdurchmesser nicht stimmt ??!!
Die tolle Dehnung dieser Schnur hat aber (wenn es so sein sollte !) einen Nachteil. Wenn eine 35iger Schnur diese Gewichte aushält bei einer so starken Dehnung, wie kannst du dann noch Bisse erkennen???
Ich bin auch ein Verfechter der Technik beim Werfen, aber ne 35iger, dieses Gewicht und diese Weiten ???
Ich überschätze übrigens meine Weiten oft sehr stark !

Nikmark


----------



## Hendrik (11. Februar 2004)

Moin Moin!
Ich angel ebenfalls mit einer sehr guten 35iger Schnur ohne Schlagschnur. Der Hersteller ist mir leider nicht bekannt aber sie ist so ähnlich wir die von Penn nur in gelb. Die von Dennis genannte Berkley Trilene ist mit diesen Schnüren nicht zu vergleichen!! Ich komme auch sehr weit und hatte mit dieser Schnur noch NIE einen Abriss... 0,60er Schlagschnur ist für meinen Geschmack zu steif – wenn dann eine weichere 0,50er (jeder so wie er es für richtig hält!) – aber wie gesagt, brauche keine Schlagschnur. Ich angel meist mit 150gr. und hatte nie Probleme. Meine Brandungsruten sind auch nicht all zu hart.. .
Bin der Meinung, mit Gewaltwürfen kommt man auch nicht viel weiter – die Technik machts!
Gruß,
Hendrik 
:s


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Februar 2004)

Das kann sein, dass Du Deine Wurfreichweiten überschätzt? Laut großer Wiese und Maßband liegt die Reichweite bei 100 bis 120 m. Natürlich verliert man einige Meter sobald ein Vorfach dranhängt! Das will ich auch gar nicht abstreiten! Dazu, dass der angegebene Schnurdurchmesser nicht stimmen soll: 35iger 11 Kg!!! STIMMT aber *g*. Bisse hab ich bisher immer sehen können, wenn der Wind nicht zu stark war. Buttbisse sieht man sowieso nicht immer. Müsstest Du eigentlich wissen, dass die Platte sich nach dem Anbiss legt und nicht so oft wieder abzieht. Gute Dorsche erkenn man immer!!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Februar 2004)

Ich verwende lieber Schnur mit möglichst wenig Dehnung. Denn bei weniger Dehnung der Schnur bekomme ich meine Kraft auch in die Rute um diese optimal aufzuladen. Das bringt in meinen Augen mehr als miene ganze Kraft in der Schnur zu verlieren.


----------



## nikmark (11. Februar 2004)

Moin,
ich wollte, wie ja auch mein Vorposter aus Schwerin nur sagen, das ihr über eine hervorragende Technik verfügen müsst.
Bei mir macht es selbst bei einer 45iger bei diesen Gewichten oft nur PING !!!

Nikmark


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Februar 2004)

Wie Hendrik schon sagt, sind Gewaltwürfe nicht immer angebracht. Man muss sein Gerät schon gut kennen und vertrauen haben.  Von Schlagschnüren halte ich persönlich nichts, da durch den großen Durchmesser mehr Weite verloren geht als ohne. Das sagt Dir jeder Händler. Die richtigen Profis erreichen aber auch mit diesen Schnüren Weiten, wovon ich auch nur träumen kann. Das ist aber stark abhängig, was für Rollen es sind. Die Daiwa Emblem z.B. hat einen großen Spulenkopf; natürlich auch eine große Schnurfassung! Mit so einer Rolle sind große Weiten drin!!!! Ich fahre ziemlich oft mit Hendrik los. Ich kann bestätigen, dass er auch so fischt, wie ich. Schau mal in deinem Fachgeschäft vorbei und frag nach der Penn. Ist eine Großspule von 800m!!!Gruß Dennis


----------



## nikmark (11. Februar 2004)

@ Sylverpasi
Lies mal zwischen den Zeilen !
Ich habe dir nur zu deiner sehr guten Wurftechnik gratuliert.
....aber Buttbisse erkenne ich auch, weil ich eben dehnungsarme Schnüre nehme ;-)

Nikmark


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Februar 2004)

Ich wollte das nicht so krass rüberbringen, wie ich es geschrieben habe.!!!! Sorry. Ich bin seit fast 7 Jahren in der Brandung. Da hat man schon viiiiiiiiiiel versucht und verloren. Als ich anfing hatte ich 2 Stöcker von Zepco 3,90 m und 250 g WG. Sehr steif und schwer!!!! Kostenpunkt damals 40 DM!!! Nach und nach hab ich mich nach besseren Stöcken umgesehen. Vor 6 Monaten hab ich mich für 2 Cormoran-BlueStar Stöcker entschieden. Kostenpunkt 150 €. Schlanker Blank und 4,20m lang auch 250g WG. Die sind nicht sooooo steif. Sie liegen besser in der Hand und sind leichter!!!! Die Technik, die man sich nach 7 Jahren aneignet kommt dann auch zu gute. Ich bin nicht DER Profi. Da gibt es andere die über 150 m kommen. Ich will auch nicht angeben!!! Das Thema hat sich sooooo vertieft, weil mir keiner glauben wollte, dass auch Weiten von 100m mit 35iger Schnüren möglich sind. Ich kann aber mit Gewissheit sagen, dass ich fast immer über die 1. Sandbank komme und das reicht allemale! Tagüber ist das wichtig, aber in der Dämmerung fische ich natürlich davor.


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Februar 2004)

Buttbisse erkenne ich auch, wenn der Wind mitspielt. Das ist klar. Wenn der Wind aufdreht erkennst Du sie glaub ich auch nicht. Ich würd auch gerne mal geflochtene probieren. Da soll es ja noch besser mit der Bisserkennung sein.


----------



## nikmark (11. Februar 2004)

Nicht nur besser, viel besser und du kommst wie Meeresangler Schwerin schon sagt, noch weiter, weil deine Rute sich noch besser auflädt.
Probiere es mal und berichte dann, denn die Meter mehr sind dann schon ganz wichtig !

Nikmark


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. Februar 2004)

Ich werd mir demnächst 2 neue Rollen zulegen. Daiwa Emblem X5500T. Ich muss mich schlau machen, ob die Rollen für geflochtene ausgelegt sind. Ich hab keine Lust auf die unbeliebten Perücken!!! Die Rolle soll eine guten Aufwicklung haben. Könnte klappen!!!! Wenn die Rollen dafür ausgelegt sind werd ich die Schnur aufspulen. Ich werde dann berichten!!! Noch mal sorry, wenn meine Nachrichten blöd rüber gekommen sind. Hab mich da nicht so richtig ausgedrückt. Bis bald.


----------



## Fischjäger (12. Februar 2004)

Moin Moin alle.

als erstes zu Sylverpasi: Ich fische mit der Daiwa Emblem X5000T
mit geflochterer und hatte noch nie Probleme.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen das ich mit ner 20.  Fireline 
fische. Die kann man schon richtig durchziehen, allerdings
geht das dann auf die Finger. Meine Kumpels werfen auch 
100-130m aus dem Stand. 50ziger als Schlagschnur und
dann ne 35. Die reißt nur wenn sie schon etwas häufiger
benutzt wurde und schon etwas rau ist.

Gruß Paule

Ps. Ich werde wieder am Samstag den Weitwurf üben:0)#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Februar 2004)

Moin Fischjäger!!! Du hattest noch nie Probs mit der Fireline auf der Emblem??? Keine Perücken oder ähnliches? Ich hatte mir die 5500XT ausgeschaut. Wie hast Du Deine bespult??? Hast Du die Rolle mit der Fireline voll oder hast Du noch Schnur untergefüttert? Wie hoch ist die Schnurfassung? Bei der 5000?


----------



## Fischjäger (12. Februar 2004)

Moin Sylverpasi,

ne also keine einzige Perücke. Zur Zeit hab ich 200m 20ziger
Fireline drauf und mit ca. 50m  35ziger drunter gefüttert.
Natürlich hab ich auch noch den Plastikring drauf um die 
Schnurmenge zu reduzieren.

Die Rolle fasst 0.35 -370m oder 0.40- 280m  bzw. 0.45 - 220m
sollte reichen. Über 120 m komme ich eh nicht raus:0)
Deshalb hab ich die Enblem auch noch ne Nr. kleiner.
Die 4500 fasst 0.35 -280m oder 0.40- 210m  bzw. 0.45 - 165m.

Bei ner .20 geflochtenen kannst dir vorstellen das man ausreichend Schnur drauf bekommt.

Wie gesagt diese Rollen kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen!

Gruß Paule


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. Februar 2004)

Das ist ein seeeehr guter Tipp!!!!! #6  Ich werd mir in den nächsten 2 Wochen 2 holen. Mal sehen für welche ich mich entscheide. Bei mir im Fachgeschäft kostet eine rolle 169 €uronen!! Bei eBay 69 €uronen Sofortkauf und auch 3 Jahre Garantie!!!! Ist ja wohl klar, wo ich kaufe :q!!! :z :z :z Sobald ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, werde ich ein neues Thema einrichten. Bis bald und Petriiiiii!!!


----------



## toddy (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo IHR!!
Kollegen, hier meine Varriante.
Nehme geflochtene Hemmingway,0.15mm u. dann Schlagschnur verjüngt von z. B. Dega 0,30 auf 0,60 mm,
Das bringt für mich die besten weiten u. ist in der Bisserkennung super!!
Das einzige Problem ist der Verbindungsknoten den man besser alle 3-4 mal fischen erneuern sollte, vor allem wenn man es mit Muschellbänken zu tun hat
Relativ günstig , tolle Weiten, gute Bisserkennung!


----------



## Waldi (13. Februar 2004)

Moin,
auch ich habe schon fast alle Varianten die hier so genannt wurden ausprobiert und bin mehr oder weniger gut damit an den Fisch gekommen. Aus all meinen Versuchen ist Folgendes übrig geblieben. Nie wieder Schlagschnurknoten!!! Ich bin schon oft genug verzweifelt, als immer dann, wenn es bei hängeträchtigen Grund oder Steinschüttungen gerade auf den letzten Metern zügig gehen mußte und dann der Knoten mit etwas Kraut im Spitzenring blockiert. Soll es möglichst weit hinaus gehen habe ich eine Kingston IM10 420 und eine Tornado-S42MH von Daiwa mit normalen Mittelklasse Meeresrollen wie z.B. SeacoreSC70 von Cormoran. Als Schnur kommt 20 -iger Fireline von Berkley (13,2 kg Tragkraft) ohne Schlagschnur zum Einsatz. Wurfgewichte von mehr als 150 g sind dann aber nicht mehr möglich. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt wegen Schnurbruchgefahr, sondern eher weil man Angst hat den schon mit Plaster geschützten Zeigefinger zu amputieren. Diese Kombination ist aber mein Favorit und meistens muß auch nicht schwerer geangelt werden. Der geringere Schnurdurchmesser und die Nulldehnung der Fireline ist immer ein Vorteil. Dabei denke ich nicht unbedingt an die zu erreichende Wurfweite, sondern an weniger Angriffsfläche bei Seitenwind und die super Bisserkennung. Selbst wenn der Wind mal stärker wird kann man die Fireline so straff mit Krallenblei einstellen, daß die Rute mit Spannung ruhiger im Wind steht. Es klappt manchmal sogar, daß erst ein Biss die Kralle umschlägt und die Rute dann richtig hochwippt. 
Muß es zu meinen Platten Freunden mal nicht so weit hinaus gehen fische ich auch nur normale 35er Schnur. War auf zwei in Holland gakauften Meeresrollen schon drauf - weiß nicht was für Marke. Habe aber auch noch zwei Rollen mit Castigschnur - von 0,57 auf 0,33 verjungt (also ohne KNOTEN !!!) für Tage an denen mehr Blei ins Wasser muß in der Hinterhand.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Fischjäger (13. Februar 2004)

Moin Waldi,

du bringst es auf den Punkt!
Gerade die Bisserkennung hat es mir angetan;0)
DerKnoten und das Kraut ist ein nerviges Thema.
Alles in Einem kann ich dir nur zustimmen.

Gruß Paule#h


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Februar 2004)

Hi Fischjäger und Waldi!!! Das mit der Fireline scheint doch sehr gut zu sein. Ich werde es auf jeden Fall ausprobieren!!! Dank eures Berichtes hab ich da mehr Vertrauen drin.


----------



## Jan0487 (18. Februar 2004)

Ich nehme als Nachschnur 0,35er Stroft Fluor :m 
und als Schlagschnur 0,70er Amnesia


----------



## Doom (29. März 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

Ist vielleicht eine blöde Frage aber passiert es oft das die Schnur beim auswerfen reißt? (bei anfängern)
Nehmt ihr wenn ihr im Urlaub brandungsangelt immer noch große rollen schnur mit um evt. nochmal neu aufzuspulen??


----------



## Palerado (29. März 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

Ich habe letztes Jahr 50er Schlagschnur benutzt und 32er monofile Hauptschnur.
Hatte 3 Abrisse durch Hänger, 0 beim werfen.
Mein Kumpel meinte er bräuchte Keine Schlagschnur. Nach Vorfach Nummer 5 am 3. Tag hat er dann auch welche aufgespult  :g 

Ich habe immer eine Rolle Ersatzschnur dabei (1200m) für 5 Leute.
Das muss reichen.

Ich nehme die Sänger Anaconde Extreme. War letztes Jahr sehr zufrieden mit der Schnur.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. März 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

@jan0487
Amnesia ist die völlig falsche Schnur für Schlagschnur. Amnesia hat so extrem viel Dehnung das du deine Kraft gar nicht richtig in die Rute bringst. Da wirwst du nur mit dem Schleudereffeck der Schnur. Praktisch wie beri einem Gummiband. Versuche mal eine Dehnungsarme Monofil zB. Trilene Big Game, ich hab die in 0,61 du wirst merken das das besser geht.
@doom
sicher kann es schon mal vorkommen das die Schnur beim werfen reißt aber dann ist es meistens eigenes Verschulden. Wenn du drauf achtest das die Schnur frei von der Spule fliegen kann und der Bügel nicht umschlagen kann und nicht zu ruckig wirfst dann sollte die Schnur beim Wurf eigentlich nicht reißen. Wenn du für länger an die Küste fährst kann es allerdings nicht schaden Ersatzschnur dabei zu haben. Die kannst du aber auch hier kaufen, gibt doch genug Geschäfte an der Küste.


----------



## MichaelB (1. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

Moin,


hmmm, das kommt mir aber "eigenartig" vor 





> dann der Knoten mit etwas Kraut im Spitzenring blockiert


Ist vielleicht der Knoten etwas zu dick oder der Spitzenring etwas zu klein?
Ich nehme immer eine vorgeknotete Keule, also nicht einfach eine 60er Schnur, sondern diese _Taper Tips_ von Dega, die sind keulenförmig von 33er auf 60er ( auch in anderen Abmessungen erhältlich ), und das Problem mit blockeirtem Knoten im Spitzenring hab ich so nicht - außer es ist so derart viel Kraut unterwegs, daß eh nur noch einpacken hilft.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## petipet (1. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

Ich nehme auch die Taper Tips von Dega 0,33-0,60 als Schlagschnur und als Hauptschnur Penn Super long distance 0,33/8kg. Der Schlagschnurknoten flutscht beim Werfen nur so durch die Ringe. Wenn wirklich viel Gras treibt, setzt sich der Endring oft auch vor dem Schlagschnurknoten zu. Dann hilft nur, Rute hoch und vom Wasser weg. Oder Einpacken, wie Michael meint.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## MichaelB (1. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

Moin,


ganz leicht am eigentlichen Thema vorbei, aber die von Sylverpasi erwähnten Daiwa Emblem XT5500 interessieren mich  - sind die Teile wirklich DER Bringer? 
Ich ärgere mich derzeit immer noch mit einer leider damals vorschnell gekauften DAM TTX665 rum...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

Moin Michael. 
Die Daiwa 5500 XT sind sehr gut und im Gehäuse baugleich mit der Emblem ZT. Genau die würde ich dir dann auch empfehlen. Die ist zwar etwas teurer aber dafür ist das Getriebe besser und du hast eine E-Spule dabei. Bei den Preisen was die E-Spulen kosten ist das alleine schon ein Grund die Z zu nehmen. Für mich zumindest. Ich habe da zwei von. 
Guckst du unten die sind weis aus einer lemitierten Auflage. Gibt nur ganz wenige von.  #v


----------



## MichaelB (1. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

Moin,

@M_S: auf die XT5500 kam ich einerseits durch diesen thread, andererseits gibt´s die grad bei ebay für 75 Pi€pen - allerdings ohne E-Spule. Was kostet eine E-Spule?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (1. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

Die Daiwa Emblem X 5500T wird mit Seacor Brandungsrute 420
für € 139 vertickert.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

Ich weis nicht was ne Spule kostet aber bestimmt nicht weniger wie 50.- Was die Emblem Z im Moment kostet weis ich auch nicht. Aber auf jeden Fall sind die wie auch die X erheblich im Preis runter weil es ja jetzt die neuen Rollen gibt so wie die Turnament Entho und so weiter.


----------



## MichaelB (1. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

Moin,

nachgefragt: der Höker, der die 5500 z.Zt. bei ebay verschleudert, will 24€ für die E-Spule sehen - in Anbetracht von 75€ für die ganze Rolle ein stolzer Preis!

@Andreas: ich bin zwar mit meinen Balzer Magna Silver Surf bislang zufrieden, aber wo gibt´s denn die Kombi?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (2. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

@ MichaelB

Bei allen guten Fachhändlern in Deutschland und Österreich  ,
so die ganzseitigen Anzeigen in diversen Angezeitschriften, und solange der Vorrat reicht.
Da gibt`s auch noch als Kombi die Emblem S 5500T mit Seacor Brandung 3,9m
100-250g für €109,- komplett.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (2. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

Moin,


da mein Finanzminister mir geraten hat, mich momentan nur um eine neue Rolle zu kümmern  : kennt jemand diese hier? 





> Eine Shimano Ultegra 12000 mit 1 Ersatzspule für Sage und
> Schreibe 100 Euro. Alter - 4 Jahre, Zustand- sehr gepflegt und robust


Ist natürlich keine Neuware mit Garantie...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

Jo die Ultegra ist gut, die kannst nehmen für den Preis. Ist die selbe Rolle wie die Biaomaster XT nur 1 Kugellager weniger und Getriebe nicht so gut. Der Unterschied ist in etwa so wie der zwischen Daiwa Emblem X und Emblem Z.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (2. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

Ich liebäugel derzeit mit ner Biomaster 8000XS für knapp €120,-, weiß aber nicht, ob die Spulen mit meiner Bio 7000XS kompatibel sind. Wäre für Info dankbar.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (2. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

Moin,


@M_S: sehe ich das richtig, lieber eine gebrauchte Ultegra als eine neue EmblemXT?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

Nä, sorry das wollte ich damit nicht sagen. Ich denke mal die Rollen sind beide gleich gut aber wenn du eine neue bekommen kannst dann nim die. Denke aber immer an die E-Spule.


----------



## MichaelB (2. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

Moin,

ich denke mal auch, daß Neuware mit drei Jahren Garantie in der Preisliga der bessere Deal ist. 
Was mir an der Daiwa XT5500 vor allem deutlich besser gefällt ist der *aussen *anschlagende Schnurfangbügel - wenn man sich endlich dran geöhnt hat, daß der Anschlag eigentlich im Weg ist, dann hat man doch einen robusteren Mechanismus und läuft wohl auch weniger Gefahr, durch einen versehentlich umklappenden Bügel seine Montage auf nimmer Wiedersehen in die See zu feuern.
Meine DAM F465 hat so einen Sperrmechanismus für Bügel und Kurbel, das funzt echt super, aber wehe ich vergesse den... eigentlich eine viel zu gute Erfindung, um Rollen mit innen anschlagenden Schnurfangbügel *ohne* zu bauen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Andreas Michael (2. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

Soweit ich weiss sind alle emblem ohne ersatzspulen zumindest sind die XT 5500 ohne und meine 6000er waren auch ohne und die ST serie auch aber die rollen sind wirklich ihr geld wert zur Zeit sind noch welche bei Ebay drin XT 5500 für 73,90 suche einfach nach Seeolm das der anbieter liefert promt und mit 3 Jahren garantie was ja schon viel sagt über die rollen 

Daiwa verkaufspreis liegt bei 219,00 euro was aber nix zu bedeuten hat, wobei wenn ich bedenke das meine mal 489,00 DM gekostet haben ist das schon ein schnäppchen

PS: ersatzspulen kosten bei dem anbieter 29,00 euro iss iO. 

So nun kaufe sie dir dann weisste was schnurverlegung und einzug von fast 1 meter bedeutet beim einholen die kann ich ohne bedenken empfehlen habe meine jetzt im 4ten oder 5ten jahr und die werden bestimmt viel genutzt

Schönes Bild Jörg ist das von Meschendorf wo wir los waren ???


----------



## MichaelB (3. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

Moin,


so, nachdem mir gestern jemand die vorletzten beiden XT5500 wech geschnappt hat, habe ich mir die ( vorerst ) letzte unter den Nagel gerissen - incl E-Spule für 98€ #v 

Die TTX665 hat damit Feierabend  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. April 2004)

*AW: Welche Schnur nehmt ihr???*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, da hast du nichts falsch gemacht, bei dem Preis schon gar nicht. #6


----------



## MichaelB (19. April 2004)

*nochmal Daiwa Emblem XT5500...*

Moin,

boar ey, das zieht sich... eine Woche später habe ich noch eine zweite Rolle ersteigert und für beide gleich E-Spulen mit geordert. Auf Anfrage wollte ich alles auf einmal liefern lassen und einmal Porto sparen. Heute erfuhr ich dann, daß die E-Spulen noch nicht vorrätig sind und deshalb mein Paket noch beim Anbieter liegt - soll aber zum Ende der Woche bei mir sein, zur Not erstmal ohne die zusätzlichen Spulen.
Frage nun: wieviel Schnur fassen die XT5500 denn wirklich? Ich wollte dann nämlich Freitag zum Höker und mir irgendeine billige 30er unterlegen und die restlichen 200m mit guter 30er bespulen lassen.
Und funzt das mit den "Füllringen"? Liegen die wirklich saugend in der Spule an oder verklemmt sich da seitlich die Schnur?

Gruß
Michael


----------

